# And so it begins...



## BradG (Jun 14, 2015)

This weekend has mostly been spent clearing out alot of cr&p! Currently its all been flung into the conservatory BUT my wife doesn't get home until next sunday :biggrin: so I have until then to get a skip and clear it.

This has been cleared out ready to take delivery of the lathe tomorrow, which is going in the back black box. along the side will be a 3 meter work bench.

I'm still debating where the second bench will go which will have all my plating equipment on.

Sorry for the boring pictures.. il post some more tomorrow :biggrin: excited!


----------



## Dalecamino (Jun 14, 2015)

Awesome! Looking good already Brad!:biggrin: We're waiting!:wink:


----------



## target64 (Jun 14, 2015)

I have been cleaning my garage / work space since Friday hopefully I will finish today. I think I found the floor last night. It is interesting the things we find when we do a little cleaning.---LOL


----------



## mredburn (Jun 14, 2015)

Looks like you need to add a few additional electrical outlets. Where is the area for a benchtop mill? shelving? 3d printer!  Great beginnings Brad.


----------



## BradG (Jun 14, 2015)

dalecamino said:


> Awesome! Looking good already Brad!:biggrin: We're waiting!:wink:



So am I!



target64 said:


> I have been cleaning my garage / work space since Friday hopefully I will finish today. I think I found the floor last night. It is interesting the things we find when we do a little cleaning.---LOL



Never ending isn't it  Yes I found a load of things I have since purchased replacements of lol... so at least I found some old spares.

on a plus note, i found some really rusty old tools. the kind of things which would give you tetanus from just picking it up. these should be fun to restore with the plating tanks 



mredburn said:


> Looks like you need to add a few additional electrical outlets. Where is the area for a benchtop mill? shelving? 3d printer!  Great beginnings Brad.



I won;t be buying another benchtop mill. In the end I will buy a turret mill, but I'm in no rush for that. no doubt a handful of years before I even consider it. Shelving> give me a chance :biggrin: Only just cleared the room. Electrical sockets are not an issue as the ring main is all exposed going through the ceiling joists, so Il expand that and add some more where I need them. I have the week off work so plenty of time to do all the odds and ends


----------



## tomtedesco (Jun 14, 2015)

Enjoy the new lathe.


----------



## SteveG (Jun 14, 2015)

Setting up and outfitting a new shop area is always fun. Everything you do is keyed on the exciting potential of future activities and output from the new shop. I am glad you are on the road to recovery after whatever caused the loss of all that previous wonderful stuff you used to have, as you made all that other wonderful stuff!


----------



## BradG (Jun 14, 2015)

Thanks Tom

Steve, Just one of life's many speed bumps. I've left out the details on the forum to try and avoid invoking a post what just sounds like a whiney sob story :wink: As others have correctly pointed out at least this time around I will only order the tools that I actually need


----------



## wob50 (Jun 14, 2015)

The pallet jack is waiting, ready to do its job, as in the second photo
Looking forward to some more awesome pens of yours


----------



## skiprat (Jun 14, 2015)

Ok, so now I'm either embarrassed or confused, not sure which......:redface:
I'm glad I'm wrong but I thought you guys had split and she took you to the cleaners.......hence the restart. 


Duhh!!!

It's good to be wrong sometimes!!:biggrin:


----------



## BradG (Jun 14, 2015)

lol close. yes marriage went over the rocks though in the end we managed to salvage that and get back on track... losing most of our possessions was due to an unexpected very large bill which surfaced, while we were already sinking      due to losing my job. Ended up with two chaps helping themselves to anything they could pick up to put in a truck. even the stuff which was bolted down lol.

C'est la vie.... new job, and we recently setup a family business manufacturing  chemicals for vehicle valeting and specialist cleaning.. It's going well  Jen left her job to run the business and earns more because of it... not enough for me to drop out of the 9-5 though :biggrin: and more importantly a healthy marriage again. Possessions can be replaced


----------



## skiprat (Jun 14, 2015)

Ah...I once had one of those bills and a couple of beefy bailiffs at the door way back in SA...
I told them if they could get past the dobie and the rottie they could help themselves, but I might miss the dogs with my 38 if I tried to stop them eating them.....they left...
Eventually all ended ok without losing anything....

Good luck with your recovery on all fronts.:wink:


----------



## BradG (Jun 15, 2015)

Just received a phone call. delivery delayed until either tomorrow or Wednesday.,

Kinda glad I didn't order the engine crane in advance though!


----------



## bluwolf (Jun 15, 2015)

Okay, now that sucks... I'm sorry to hear that. I was about to ask if it was there yet....:frown:

Mike


----------



## BradG (Jun 17, 2015)

All quiet on the western front so far at 10:00AM :biggrin:

I can see me keeping a keen eye on my CCTV today... where's me lathe!!! :biggrin:

Engine crane just arrived so I should at least give a WOO for that


----------



## bluwolf (Jun 17, 2015)

The waiting is the worst part:coffee:

Mike


----------



## BradG (Jun 17, 2015)

arty:

now the fun part!


----------



## robutacion (Jun 17, 2015)

Humm, very nice machine, I could do with one of those, not that I would use it that much but, every so often, I need to work in steel or some kind of metal and the wood lathe ain't do it...! schuh..., don't tell anyone that I have used the wood lathe to do little "jobs" on metals with my carbide tools, grinder and anything else I though usable to the task in hand...!:wink:

PS: Do you need some pen blanks...??

Cheers
George


----------



## BradG (Jun 17, 2015)

thanks for the offer George, though I only use rods of aluminium so I'l never need blanks 

nothing wrong with using a wood lathe for metal. lots of members turn aluminium on their wood lathes


----------



## bluwolf (Jun 17, 2015)

So, is it all set up? have you made any test cuts yet?:biggrin:

Mike


----------



## BradG (Jun 17, 2015)

Brother in law on the left and a fellow engineer friend on the right







Going great Mike.  Not ready to switch it on yet.  Need to tweak the levels and get the oil


----------



## Dalecamino (Jun 17, 2015)

Lookin GOOD Brother!:biggrin::wink:


----------



## Fish30114 (Jun 18, 2015)

Wow that's what I call a Crocodile Dundee lathe, like when he pulled out his knife Only simple things I would comment is I think other bench/table should go where that pallet jack is in the one photo if that doesn't kill your layout with where the lathe is, and the second thought is add more lighting! Trust me you will thank me later- good lighting is way under-rated.

Nice shop!!!


----------



## bluwolf (Jun 18, 2015)

I also noticed you have a quick change toolpost. Did you order that separately, because the website picture showed the standard 4 position tool holder. Have you gotten any insert holders yet?

Mike


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 18, 2015)

Brad good to see you back in business,and happy for you that all is working out for you on the personal side.


----------



## BradG (Jun 18, 2015)

dalecamino said:


> Lookin GOOD Brother!:biggrin::wink:



Isn't it .... still lugging wood around building worktops so there's not alot of fun action in there at the mo



Fish30114 said:


> Wow that's what I call a Crocodile Dundee lathe, like when he pulled out his knife Only simple things I would comment is I think other bench/table should go where that pallet jack is in the one photo if that doesn't kill your layout with where the lathe is, and the second thought is add more lighting! Trust me you will thank me later- good lighting is way under-rated.
> 
> Nice shop!!!



yes have some bright lights ready to go in :wink:



bluwolf said:


> I also noticed you have a quick change toolpost. Did you order that separately, because the website picture showed the standard 4 position tool holder. Have you gotten any insert holders yet?
> 
> Mike



Yep came with the lathe, with two tool holders looking at the ad on the website, it is a QTP in the pic 





OKLAHOMAN said:


> Brad good to see you back in business,and happy for you that all is working out for you on the personal side.



Thanks Roy, that's appreciated :wink:


----------



## bluwolf (Jun 18, 2015)

Yep came with the lathe, with two tool holders looking at the ad on the website, it is a QTP in the pic 


 I thought I was hallucinating. Then I realized the picture of the lathe you just linked to (with the QCTP) is a different picture than the link you posted when you were deciding what to get. That one has a 4 position post in the picture and the description. Now I feel better:biggrin:


----------



## BradG (Jun 18, 2015)

Lol ah!  Yes I opted  for the deluxe  model which came with a 4 jaw,  coolant,  DRO and QTP


----------



## BradG (Jun 19, 2015)

Today has been spent building a 3 meter long workbench.  Discovered the walls are Accrington brick....  Very tough.  Two drill bits later,  4 mounting holes


----------



## brownsfn2 (Jun 19, 2015)

I like the shop pictures.  I can't wait to see the new pens show up again!


----------



## stonepecker (Jun 19, 2015)

_NEW PENS ?!?!?!?!?!?_

_I am still waiting on the pen I won in auction. _

_AND..... I can't seem to find any way to track it.  All that eBay says is that it is suppose to arrive June 12 to June 19._

_HEY!!!!  That's TODAY. :biggrin:_


_Maybe tomorrow. _


----------



## BradG (Jun 19, 2015)

lol must be any day now  waiting is awful lol. took me a few days to ship them out due to getting to a post office but must be nearly there by now!


----------



## stonepecker (Jun 20, 2015)

I'm not worried Brad.  My only fear is that it might get lost.

Just have to send a little happiness your way and hopefully put a smile on everyones face.  We all know the joy of waiting by the mailbox for a package.
At least you are not waiting on the lathe.  That looks like one sweet setup.  I just wish I knew how they worked.  It was always over my head 45 years ago and still is today.

Post more pictures Brad.......we are all enjoying the excitement with you.


----------



## BradG (Jun 20, 2015)

Bench filling up and some overhead lighting  installed


----------



## BradG (Jun 20, 2015)

stonepecker said:


> I'm not worried Brad.  My only fear is that it might get lost.
> 
> Just have to send a little happiness your way and hopefully put a smile on everyones face.  We all know the joy of waiting by the mailbox for a package.
> At least you are not waiting on the lathe.  That looks like one sweet setup.  I just wish I knew how they worked.  It was always over my head 45 years ago and still is today.
> ...



To be honest I feel the same way with a wood lathe, so I guess it's what you're used to. A metal lathe isn't difficult to get to grips with, just have to figure out all the different levers  . Plenty of good videos showing how to turn on a metal lathe on youtube too.


----------



## BradG (Jun 22, 2015)

Beginning to build the fume extraction unit  which il be using for plating & anodising 

This will spaciously hold three tanks running simultaneously


----------



## BradG (Jun 22, 2015)

Found some mdf sheet tucked away in a corner so panelled it out,  and installed a light 

IL add a 100mm duct to the top of it tomorrow


----------



## bluwolf (Jun 22, 2015)

Brad, it looks like it's starting to come together. Where are you at with the new lathe? Have you done the break-in on it yet?

Mike


----------



## skiprat (Jun 22, 2015)

bluwolf said:


> Brad, it looks like it's starting to come together. Where are you at with the new lathe? Have you done the break-in on it yet?
> 
> Mike



Don't be silly Mike!!!  He's gonna be like Chuck and take 76years before he uses it once the shop has finished.............:biggrin:


----------



## BradG (Jun 22, 2015)

Lol I'm waiting  for pay day to order the oils.  Once I have them  il do the break in. Not to mention the cutting tools and MT3 chucks and centres lol. Piece by  piece. Just building what I can while I wait.


----------



## stonepecker (Jun 22, 2015)

You are doing fine Brad.   And Skip should sneak over and help you out a little for all of us.  He then could let us know what else you are up to.  LOL   I am willing to bet he would help you with the 'break-in' on the new lathe.

BTW......My pen arrived.  Looks even better in person.  You have one happy Marine here.   Let me know when you have another USMC pen for sale.

Thanks for now.


----------



## BradG (Jun 26, 2015)

Other addition to the shop!

A vinyl plotter/Cutter.
No doubt as alot of peeps know I use vinyl for masking on my pen designs. Before, each sticker cost me £1 ... which adds up when you order a few spares, and several designs at a time to try and avoid the time it takes them to cut and post them to me. Sometimes to find out I've miscalculated the size and the whole process repeats... nightmare. Sooo, I thought Id treat myself to one which hopefully in the end will pay for itself.

Because of it's size, I plan on etching aluminium sheet for wall art too. Quite fancy a range of A1 metal sheets on the wall showing the exploded assembly of firearms etc. love technical drawings.


----------



## D.Oliver (Jun 26, 2015)

I'm so jealous.....You going to be up and running in time to get a pen or pens made for some of the Summer Extravaganza contest?  That wall art idea is great.  Can't wait to see what you come up with.


----------



## BradG (Jun 26, 2015)

maybe Derek but honestly not sure at the mo! lots of plating things to gather


----------



## Dalecamino (Jun 28, 2015)

Cool stuff Brad. But, who would expect anything less from you?:biggrin:

Congratulations!


----------



## BradG (Jun 30, 2015)

Soooooo my tools arrived today!

Just had the pleasure of turning something I'm secretly working on :tongue:
Cuts like a hot knife through butter with zero chatter. This lathe is amazing.

Spent the rest of the evening installing some spot lighting around the lathe area


----------



## D.Oliver (Jun 30, 2015)

BradG said:


> Just had the pleasure of turning something I'm secretly working on :tongue:


 
It's a pen for this contest isn't it?  Don't worry your secret is safe with me!


----------



## BradG (Jun 30, 2015)

lol it's a bit bigger than a slimline!


----------



## D.Oliver (Jun 30, 2015)

BradG said:


> lol it's a bit bigger than a slimline!


 
There's no need to brag.....:biggrin:


----------



## bluwolf (Jul 2, 2015)

That's a comfy looking workstation Brad. Looks like a nice place to make metal shavings. 

Mike


----------



## BradG (Jul 3, 2015)

Very comfy Mike

Id recommend these to everyone





Can be found all over the net and on ebay. just search for workshop foam floor tiles.

Firstly it's much softer on the feet, so miles ahead in comfort when you've been standing at the machine for a few hours... stops your heels aching :wink:

Secondly, if you drop your pen it will bounce rather than dent and scuff. these have saved my neck a few times


----------



## 1080Wayne (Jul 3, 2015)

Those pads are nice if standing for a couple hours on concrete , but I would say essential if doing a couple 9-11 hour days of show on it . It also hurts more to scratch up a completely finished item than one under construction .


----------



## stonepecker (Jul 16, 2015)

ok.......Time for me to start asking for pictures.

Let us see how thing are growing and comming along.


----------



## BradG (Jul 16, 2015)

il take a couple of fresh ones tonight :wink:


----------



## stonepecker (Jul 18, 2015)

BradG said:


> il take a couple of fresh ones tonight :wink:


 

Is it _TONIGHT_  yet?


----------



## BradG (Jul 19, 2015)

lol sorry Wayne, here's where I'm up to


----------



## stonepecker (Jul 19, 2015)

I like it alot.  I do wish I had as big a 'cutter' as you do.  Mine only cuts 13+"...... lots of putting pieces together when working on big stones.
Looks like you were a good looking young man back in the days.   _What Happened???  _LOL

Is it really that bad where you are at Brad, that you need video outside?

Looking like you have it neat and well designed.  I wish I could be there for a day with you and see everything you are doing.


----------



## BradG (Jul 19, 2015)

Lol life happened.  Scary to think that was 12 years ago. 

No it's a lovely quiet neighbourhood. Though being an ex CCTV system designer and loving technology, I couldn't  resist 1080p CCTV. And that my home doubles as a safe house


----------



## stonepecker (Sep 17, 2015)

OK Brad, 2 months are gone by without any new pictures of the place.
Afraid we will see something we shouldn't?

Would love to see the changes you have made and the progress to the place.
I know, better to have an 'open house' and invite everyone over.

Party Time.arty::bananen_smilies046::bananen_smilies022::bananen_smilies027:


----------



## BradG (Sep 21, 2015)

lol it looks exactly the same as the last pictures just with more mess :biggrin: Need to be getting it winterised quickly.


----------



## stonepecker (Sep 21, 2015)

BradG said:


> lol it looks exactly the same as the last pictures just with more mess :biggrin: Need to be getting it winterised quickly.


 


Dont say things like that. Winter can stay away for all I care. At least till after Thanksgiving.
I have way to many things outside to do. And I sure dont need to be turning on any heat yet.


----------



## BradG (Sep 22, 2015)

It's no fun when you have things to do, but I can't wait to escape to the mountains again in February! Snowboarding season is upon us.


----------

